# Rifle Break In Procedure



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Was wanting to know what procedure others here break in a barrel on a new rifle and what bore solvent/cleaner used.
Have read several different ways/theories about doing this and wanted to see how others here go about it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Some say do it some say don't. You can read for days on the subject. I kinda do it but not really. To me the most important thing I do is never let the barrel get hot.


----------



## CHunter (May 25, 2004)

Here's my procedure:

Clean it
Shoot it
Clean it
Shoot it
Clean it 
Shoot it
Clean it

Typically, manufacturers of very high quality barrels have a suggested break in.

If there is no break in procedure listed in your manual, clean it, shoot it and have fun!

And as Jay Baker above mentioned.......watch the barrel heat and be particularly careful of the crown when cleaning


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've always just shot mine in then cleaned the bore after deer season. Hasn't hurt accuracy in any of my rifles the past 45 years or so.

TH


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Don't waste your time with barrel break in. Shoot it until it stops shooting, clean it, wash/rinse/repeat.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think at times some folks can go overboard.. Been shooting rifles for probably 60 years and never heard of breaking a barrel in until a few years ago.Guess its whatever makes you happy.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

I use Shilen barrels on my customs and follow their break in procedure that is on their website. On our "off the shelf" hunting rifles using factory ammo, I bore site, fire 3 shots then clean, site it in with the next couple of rounds then clean, fire a few more for fun then put it in the case. I don't clean the barrel until deer season is over.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Clean it
Lube it
Shoot it
If there's a problem with accuracy, try different ammo
If there's still a problem, go to a reputable gunsmith


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Check the recommendations of your manufacturer. None of us have the sample size necessary to determine whether barrel break in works or not. Thus, any conclusion that it (i) works great or (ii) is not necessary is simply speculation. The manufacturer, in contrast, has the sample size to substantiate an opinion regarding the techniques to maximize the performance of their weapons. 

If the weapon is not a barrel burner, what harm can the shoot a couple & clean, shoot a couple & clean, shoot a couple & clean have on the weapon? 

Further, many weapons are not going to settle down and really start shooting great until you have a decent number of rounds down the tube. Some might even need a couple hundred. 

Finally, if you are a reloader, you are going to burn a bunch of rounds finding that bullet/powder combo that works for your weapon. So, its not as thought you are wasting shots with break in.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

More than likely you will do more damage to the barrel cleaning it than shooting it. I shoot and clean until I see reduced fouling then I proceed to shoot until accuracy drops slightly. Then I will clean it again.

My .308 took 12 rounds to stop excessive copper fouling. It will run 100-150 rounds before I see accuracy drop slightly. Then I clean it again. This rifle likes a little carbon fouling to improve the accuracy. Typically 3-5 rounds is enough to get it back. I have not used any sort of copper cleaner in this barrel after the first few hundred rounds. I only use MPRO-7 to clean the bore, which does an amazing job with carbon. 1400 rounds later it is still shooting 3/8-1/2 MOA.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

If you can't clean a weapon without damaging the barrel, you need to take up golf or knitting or something. 

Owner of Pac-Nor, for example, indicated that he cleans his benchrest barrels every 20 to 30 rounds. Per Dan Lilja of Lilja barrels - frequent cleaning with bronze brushes is ok. More barrel life from frequent cleanings than going long intervals between cleanings. And, so on. 

I think this whole concept of people damaging barrels by cleaning is directed at folks that don't know how to clean a barrel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree 100%. I use a bore guide and never pull the rod back through. Coated rods, quality jags and brushes, etc.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Just start shooting.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

The purpose of breaking in a barrel is to wear off the tiny to microscopic burrs left from machining your barrel. This may take 2-3 shots or 2-300. Proper cleaning should NEVER hurt a barrel, and probably helps, so other than the time, why do so many people avoid it at all costs???


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

CDHknives said:


> The purpose of breaking in a barrel is to wear off the tiny to microscopic burrs left from machining your barrel. This may take 2-3 shots or 2-300. Proper cleaning should NEVER hurt a barrel, and probably helps, so other than the time, why do so many people avoid it at all costs???


Because cleaning a barrel that still shoots like it should is akin to wiping your rear end before you do your business, in my opinion.

I'll agree on the microscopic burrs, but I've never had a barrel shoot better or extend barrel life by "breaking it in", especially on my custom tubes...and I've had plenty. A good barrel, with a good chamber is squared away from the get go, though *might* gain a bit of velocity as you shoot it. Those burrs are going to be there until you shoot them out, and no amount of cleaning will help with that.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

223AI said:


> Because cleaning a barrel that still shoots like it should is akin to wiping your rear end before you do your business, in my opinion.
> 
> I'll agree on the microscopic burrs, but I've never had a barrel shoot better or extend barrel life by "breaking it in", especially on my custom tubes...and I've had plenty. A good barrel, with a good chamber is squared away from the get go, though *might* gain a bit of velocity as you shoot it. Those burrs are going to be there until you shoot them out, and no amount of cleaning will help with that.


I believe he was pointing out the bullet polishes the barrel and slowly removes the burrs. Cleaning then removes any small pieces of the burs from the barrel left after the shot, thus removing foreign material that could lead to wear in unwanted areas.

Â©


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Dirty barrels are dirty with more than just powder residue and copper. Primer residue, dust, the aforementioned shavings from wear/break-in, etc. are there and they are abrasive. None of us shoots in a clean room! Maybe it only extends the accurate life of a barrel by a few percent, I don't know, but I do know I live in a highly dusty and salty area and some of that is inevitably going to get into my bore ever time I take it outside. Once there is it gonna get driven into the fouling every time I shoot until I clean it out.

I hold to the position that it doesn't hurt, and it might help. Plain and simple. Sometimes you fart and don't know whether to wipe or not...better to wipe and find out IMO. YMMV, to each their own, standard disclaimer, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> I believe he was pointing out the bullet polishes the barrel and slowly removes the burrs. Cleaning then removes any small pieces of the burs from the barrel left after the shot, thus removing foreign material that could lead to wear in unwanted areas.
> 
> Â©


Yes, and this is actually the logic behind the recommendation on break-in to clean every shot at first, then every 2, and so forth. The first shots break loose the most junk and the next is a little less, and less, and less...hence as reported after usually 10-20 there is a noticeable drop in fouling observed because the worst of the roughness is smoothed out (on a microscopic level anyway).

The big bumps require more aggressive treatment...and are best avoided by spending the extra for lapped barrels.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> If the weapon is not a barrel burner, what harm can the shoot a couple & clean, shoot a couple & clean, shoot a couple & clean have on the weapon?


None that I know of, it's just not necessary.

TH


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

its like changing the oil in your car @ 3k miles.
total waste of time, but doesnt hurt a thing.

your $$


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Kinda looks like we have an impasse here. We have the group that go with the recommendations of the high end barrel manufacturers and the naysayers. So, how about we settle the question like this, why don't a couple of guys from each group show pics of their weapons and their cleaning equipment and tell us something about your shooting experience, that way, maybe the op can get an idea of who's really got a clue and who doesn't.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

That would not settle the impasse. That's because none of us have the sample size to resolve the impasse. 

If I buy a Rem 700 .308 off the self, do no break in, and it shoots .75 MOA at 200 yards, how can I tell whether a good break in procedure would NOT have improved its performance? If I break in this same rifle, and it shoots .75 MOA, how do I determine that the break in helped? In both situations, I have a sample size of one. 

To resolve that question, I would need to buy 50 or 100 Rem. 700's, break in half of them, not break in the other half, and then evaluate the results. The only people in a position to do that are the manufacturers or perhaps the industry press. Even then, each rifle is different.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

To resolve that question, I would need to buy 50 or 100 Rem. 700's, break in half of them, not break in the other half, and then evaluate the results. The only people in a position to do that are the manufacturers or perhaps the industry press. Even then, each rifle is different. Quote

It looks like Lilja and Krieger's break in procedures have been referred to. Since those companies make a large percentage of Match winning barrels every year I think we can establish their credentials and their sample size. I know most Remingtons, to use your example Ernest, have hammer forged barrels. So their break in procedure might be different. But it does make sense that cleaning out the burs and copper after firing the first several shots couldn't hurt, so why not do it?

Back in the day, I watched Gale Mcmillan, Walt Berger, and T. J. Jackson clean their rifles after every relay at benchrest matches. Since History has established their credentials, emulating them is probably a good thing.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. After reading them all I am going to use what the majority of you and the upper end barrel manufacturers suggest. one shot one cleaning until patches tell me to go to three shots and clean working up to 5 shots and clean. Thankfully I have 2 guns that like being shot with dirty barrels. This could be a weekend that results in lots of empty brass.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Lots of personal preference here We broke a barrel in yesterday shot and cleaned for 10 rounds. Then we went to working grouping & loads IMO good cleaning of a good match grade barrel requires a break in.If its a factory barrel clean and shoot work up a good load and stick with it.My 308 loves 168 SMK in a Rem700P shooting sub moa groups been working 155 SMK loads now trying push them little faster. Just have to remember the first shot is the kill shot.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys seriously need to read the books by P.O. Ackley. I learned to pillar bed rifles by Mobe Renolds who tested barrels for Ed Shillen and he taught me a lot. Barrels do wear in just as they wear out. A button rifled barrel bore can be rougher than say a Remington hammer forged barrel. I have even had stock Remington barrels out shoot Shillen barrels. Was it the barrel, gun, load, or luck? Who knows but when the stars align and you get a tack driver its a great feeling. Some guys like to polish their barrels (no pun intended) but a barrel bore can be to smooth. I have personally witnessed a guy who polished the barrel bore to a mirror finish and it would copper foul horribly after only one or two shots. I never notice an accuracy issue until the copper fouling close to the muzzle was building up. In your overbore cartridges the throat can erode before the barrel has a chance to break in.


----------

